# cute photo slide show



## Laura (Jul 2, 2008)

THIS IS BEAUTIFUL AND WELL WORTH WATCHING! 
See this Video at http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/OnlyYou.htm


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Very, very cute!


----------



## Isa (Jul 3, 2008)

O wow Laura

Thanks a lot for sharing. It is a very nice video.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jul 3, 2008)

Toooo lovely! I think I'm in love now...hmmm...


----------



## terryo (Jul 3, 2008)

Awwww....I used to love that song...a hundred years ago.


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 4, 2008)

cool nice new song. no torts


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the smile


----------

